# what is the best way........



## mysticalwaves (Oct 29, 2002)

hello there i was wondering what is your guys best take downs in grapling or any other techinques that you have been taught
mystical 
:yinyang:


----------



## Aegis (Oct 29, 2002)

My fav takedown is currently Ko-Soto-Gari (Minor outer reap).

Done from a punch to the upper body/face, you guide the punch past you, grab the opponent by the hair or eyes and pull him backwards while sweeping out his near leg..... Simple but effective.


----------



## yin_yang75 (Nov 22, 2002)

It really depends on his attack. You don't get to choose as often as you want.

From punches I like the figure 4 and the good old judo throw because you have immediate control and can close. A charger is different going for your legs drive down and i try to take the back if I can. gis and jean jackets let you do that collar choke off a higher take down by pulling over your arm and that ends things pretty quick.
There are others but everybody has there favorites.

Byron


----------



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2002)

Since you said Grappling, I would say leg attacks, single double work everytime.  If you are talking about the best way to get someone on the ground hit them with a stick.  lol


----------

